# Im hooked



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Just started learning to shoot a bow lately, I can group pretty good at 30 yards about an inch apart each time and I decided to take my bow small game hunting, well I guess you can say I did good, shot 7 squirrels in one day and not one of them needed a second shot so, I will deffinently be using it for deer season.

Anyone got any tips for a newcomer into archery?

Thanks

~John M


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

welcome to the sport, you won't find a better thrill than sticking a deer with your bow, I haven't anyways


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

John bow hunting is so over rated I would sell everything and never spend time in a tree stand enjoying all the small things mother nature provides for us.. Or you would never want to feel the trill of a big buck work to with in range and then try to draw your bow.. Na I don't think it if for you...

Just kidding buddy bow hunting is my favorite sport that I would sooner do then almost anything else on earth


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ABoput a month after I started just shooting the bow, the wife already was asking why I needed another hunting obsession!!!!! :lol: Target shooting is almost as fun as the hunting!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I wonder if Bow Hunting causes cancer,,,,everything else that is addicting seems to.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hmmm well good thing the old lady cut off sex for the rest of the year, good idea on staying out till 8 in the mornin................ :withstupid:

:beer: but it was fun


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That's why Alexander Graham Bell invented the telephone.


----------

